# CO2 Art - Any news on this site? https://www.co2art.co.uk/



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

Wasn't quite sure where to post this and I can't seem to find any official info on Google.

Does anyone know what happened to https://www.co2art.co.uk/ ?
And if they are coming back?


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

I believe they are re branding and relocating.

Dylan Hodges posted this on the High Tech Planted Tank FaceBook groups page.



> Hello Dylan,
> 
> I'm very sorry for late reply. Thank you very much for your kind words!
> 
> ...


----------

